# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Difenylguanidine

## kaatje85

Kan iemand mij vertellen waar deze stof in zit, en onder welke naam? Uit de allergietest komt deze stof voor, maar op bijsluiters kan ik hem niet vinden.
Kan iemand mij hier verder helpen?

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ik kan vinden is dat het blijkbaar als afvalstof door de lever wordt uitgescheiden en dat het invloed heeft op de nieren....
Ik zoek nog even verder  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Op foodnet vond ik het volgende >

E-nummers

**E230: Difenyl* 
-Bifenyl 
-fenylbenzeen 


*Herkomst:*
Gesynthetiseerd uit benzeen. 


*Functie en eigenschappen* 
Wit poeder gebruikt om de groei van Penicillium schimmels op citrusvruchten tegen te gaan. Onoplosbaar in water. Het wordt gebruikt om laadruimtes en containers te ontsmetten en verpakkingen van citrusvruchten te impregneren. Soms worden soms ook in een oplossing gedompeld. Het dringt langzaam door de schil heen en kan in het vruchtvlees aanwezig zijn. 


*Producten:* 
citrusvurchten 


*Acceptable dagelijkse inname (ADI) :* 
Tot 0.05 mg/kg lichaamsgewicht 

*Bijwerkingen :* 
Het wordt onveranderd door de nieren uitgescheiden. Overgevoeligheid is gerapporteerd bij mensen die werken met grote partijen citrusvruchten (laders en lossers in schepen en vrachtwagens). Verder geen bijwerkingen in de gebruikte concentraties. 


*Dieetbeperkingen :*
Geen. Diphenyl kan gebruikt worden door alle religies, vegetariers en veganisten.

(bron: Food-Info.net)

----------


## Agnes574

Waar zit het in?
Volgende voorbeelden gevonden;
-latex
-rubber handschoenen
-rubber (in schoeisel bijv)

Contactallergie voor latex en rubber

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je iets aan bovenstaande???

Zet anders je klachten als gevolg van deze allergie hier eens neer, dan zoeken we daar ook op verder!

----------


## kaatje85

Hoi Agnes,
Bedankt voor je antwoord. 
Mijn klachten zijn vnl eczeem. Na een allergietest kwam (oa) "carbamix" eruit. Dit is een mengsel van rubberchemicaliën. Nu is rubber nog wel te herkennen.
Het komt ook voor als fungiciden in land-en tuinbouw. Na jouw reactie snap ik dat ik soms last heb na eten van sinaasappels.
De stof bestaat ook als "chemische reagentia en chemische laboratoria". Ik weet niet wat ik daaronder moet verstaan. Wel heb ik last met dagcreme en nachtcreme, ook heb ik soms opgezwollen handen na het wassen+insmeren. Dit kwartje viel pas na de uitslag van de dermatoloog en een web-log op internet dat het ook in cremes en zepen kan zitten. Alleen bij ingredienten zie ik de stof er niet bij staan.Vandaar dat ik vermoed dat het onder andere namen ook kan voorkomen. 
Heb je enig idee hoe ik "chemische reagentia" moet interpreteren?
Dan kan ik verder zoeken hoe ik het contact kan vermijden. Een andere creme is niet erg, maar ik zou dan wel graag willen weten welke.
Groetjes Kaatje

----------

